
One Day Only: A Chance to View One Map to Rule Them All - hanoz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/one-day-only-chance-view-one-map-rule-them-all-180959391/?no-ist
======
brudgers
Discussion of the map's discovery:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440402)

